# Huge Earthquake in Japan.



## Trundle (Mar 11, 2011)

There was an 8.9 quake in Japan triggering a tsunami. It's supposed to reach Western Canada/US and watching the news, it looks pretty bad.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.oregonlive.com/today/ind...d_in_hawaii_as_islands_wait_for_big_wave.html
http://www.weather.gov/ptwc/
Doesn't necessarily look like the US will take that much damage, but that Tsunami is gonna cause lots of damage elsewhere. :/


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 11, 2011)

It's awful, the devastation caused by it is.... shocking. 200-300 people are confirmed dead now.

Waves reaching 8-9 feet in Hawaii. Waves are expected to reach up to 5-6 feet in height in California/Alaska.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 11, 2011)

I feel really sorry for Japan. I hope they're okay. (And keep Nintendo safe)


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 11, 2011)

Chimera said:


> I feel really sorry for Japan. I hope they're okay. (And keep Nintendo safe)


 
Facepalm ?_?


----------



## Josh (Mar 11, 2011)

Just like the Bible said :S (Don't flame me atheists).

Anyway, That's pretty upsetting, natural disasters. I hope it doesn't reach the UK, that's going to be awful since I've never seen an earthquake in the UK.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 11, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Facepalm ?_?


 
Oh what? You hope they're not okay or something?


----------



## Cloro (Mar 11, 2011)

Josh said:


> Just like the Bible said :S (Don't flame me atheists).
> 
> Anyway, That's pretty upsetting, natural disasters. I hope it doesn't reach the UK, that's going to be awful since I've never seen an earthquake in the UK.



What do you mean, "Just like the Bible said?" Do you think that earthquakes are new or something? There have been more devastating earthquakes in the Earth's past, much more devastating. Really, were kind of in a calm period now. We're really lucky that more earthquakes haven't happened. There has been absolutely NO increase in earthquakes or natural disasters. They've always happened, and they probably always will, at about the same rate. In fact, scientists proved this.  http://geology.rockbandit.net/2010/03/01/has-there-been-an-increase-in-earthquake-activity/


----------



## Josh (Mar 11, 2011)

Cloro said:


> What do you mean, "Just like the Bible said?" Do you think that earthquakes are new or something? There have been more devastating earthquakes in the Earth's past, much more devastating. Really, were kind of in a calm period now. We're really lucky that more earthquakes haven't happened. There has been absolutely NO increase in earthquakes or natural disasters. They've always happened, and they probably always will, at about the same rate. In fact, scientists proved this.  http://geology.rockbandit.net/2010/03/01/has-there-been-an-increase-in-earthquake-activity/


 
Damn, We always has to be a debate.

Anyway, The Bible says that they'll be natural disasters and a lot has been happening this year and last year. It's not at the same rate, Maybe before they were small buy not as big as this one. Also forget about the activity and ****, The bible still says that they'll be natural disasters.

Look I like to debate but debating online for like 1-2hours is pretty sad. You can say your own opinion but don't try say something to change my opinion because it won't. I didn't even say that the more the earthquakes the closer the worlds going to end.

Egg.


----------



## Cloro (Mar 11, 2011)

Josh said:


> Damn, We always has to be a debate.
> 
> Anyway, The Bible says that they'll be natural disasters and a lot has been happening this year and last year. It's not at the same rate, Maybe before they were small buy not as big as this one. Also forget about the activity and ****, The bible still says that they'll be natural disasters.
> 
> ...



Wow, your level of ignorance is amazes me. I'm not stating my opinion, it's a fact! This earthquake is a big one, but there have been by FAR bigger earthquakes and natural disasters in the past.  The amount of natural disasters isn't increasing at all.  The amount of media coverage and fear mongers is though.

And by the way, this isn't a debate on the Bible, this is a debate on geology and science.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 11, 2011)

I heard about this during school, just before morning break, it was on Google. And just by coincidence in Chemistry we were learning about Earthquake. My wishes go out to anyone who's been injured or lost a friend or loved one due to the Earthquake and Tsunami, it must be horrible.


----------



## Josh (Mar 11, 2011)

Cloro said:


> Wow, your level of ignorance is amazes me. I'm not stating my opinion, it's a fact! This earthquake is a big one, but there have been by FAR bigger earthquakes and natural disasters in the past.  The amount of natural disasters isn't increasing at all.  The amount of media coverage and fear mongers is though.
> 
> And by the way, this isn't a debate on the Bible, this is a debate on geology and science.


I know what you mean, But did you understand what I said? I didn't say anything about earthquakes increasing on my first post. I just said "Just like the Bible said" and that's all. Earthquakes aren't new I know still but there was still a natural disaster and it's reaching for other countries. I'm not trying to be those Christians who debate and hate atheists I was just saying a point.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 11, 2011)

Josh said:


> I know what you mean, But did you understand what I said? I didn't say anything about earthquakes increasing on my first post. I just said "Just like the Bible said" and that's all. Earthquakes aren't new I know still but there was still a natural disaster and it's reaching for other countries. I'm not trying to be those Christians who debate and hate atheists I was just saying a point.


 
You can say pretty much anything with that, though.
There are fish! JUST LIKE THE BIBLE SAID.


----------



## Josh (Mar 11, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> You can say pretty much anything with that, though.
> There are fish! JUST LIKE THE BIBLE SAID.


 
True, I just said about the earthquakes because my mom showed me a video about signs of the world coming to an end and it showed natural disasters so I was pretty confused. But I have no idea how it ended up as a debate


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 11, 2011)

This sort of stuff is happening and you guys are really going to fight over whether or not the bible, of all things, is what caused this?

Grow up and learn to respect that this is a very tragic situation where thousands of people are terrified and losing their lives. This isn't a subject for you to religiously debate over.

And really, save your prayers, if you want to help pick up the phone and make a donation. If you can't donate then contact your local government authorities and make sure they're doing all they can to help with the situation. Good thoughts won't rebuild houses or dig bodies out of the rubble.

Yes, this is Japan and I'm assuming none of us here actually live in Japan but Japan is a very large economy, 3rd largest on the planet in fact, and no matter where you live the devastation caused there is going to affect us all.


----------



## Josh (Mar 11, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> This sort of stuff is happening and you guys are really going to fight over whether or not the bible, of all things, is what caused this?
> 
> Grow up and learn to respect that this is a very tragic situation where thousands of people are terrified and losing their lives. This isn't a subject for you to religiously debate over.
> 
> ...


I've seen it all on TV and it'd really made me think about things such as where they will live, how they'll clean it up and when it's going to stop and how the government will or will not help them, like haiti's earthquake they didn't even bother doing anything. Obviously I didn't start any debate, Which always happens every-time on TBT over small comments.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

I nearly cried.

I will still move there. Idc how many natural disasters it has. Tokyo rules to much <3


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 11, 2011)

@ Bible argument: Shut the **** up.

@ Jason's post: That's the first footage I've seen of it, scary stuff :/


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Cloro said:


> Wow, your level of ignorance is amazes me. I'm not stating my opinion, it's a fact! This earthquake is a big one, but there have been by FAR bigger earthquakes and natural disasters in the past.  The amount of natural disasters isn't increasing at all.  The amount of media coverage and fear mongers is though.
> 
> And by the way, this isn't a debate on the Bible, this is a debate on geology and science.


 
Cloro, Why don't you stfu, for once.

@ Josh : I really don't remember the bible saying that. I know the Mayan Calender says next year we're all buggered and they THINK that the poles are soon to shift. But I don't think that comparing the events in Japan to something religeous is worth doing. Everyone knows Japan suffers earthquakes (Up to 5 a day) given their in 'the ring of fire' as it's known, hence they're the best prepared country for Earthquakes in the world.

@ everyone moaning about the bible thing: Just stfu. This isn't a Bible debate. IT's a discussion about the quakes, how rude and unjust can you get if you're so rude as to instead of saying "I feel sorry for the country" you debate something Off topic? jeez.

@ the guys who'll go 'LOOK AT SANJI BEING A HYPOCRIT" : I love Japan and everyone who resides there. So derp


----------



## Cloro (Mar 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Cloro, Why don't you stfu, for once.
> 
> @ Josh : I really don't remember the bible saying that. I know the Mayan Calender says next year we're all buggered and they THINK that the poles are soon to shift. But I don't think that comparing the events in Japan to something religeous is worth doing. Everyone knows Japan suffers earthquakes (Up to 5 a day) given their in 'the ring of fire' as it's known, hence they're the best prepared country for Earthquakes in the world.
> 
> ...



We weren't having a Bible debate, we were discussing the frequency of earthquakes. And you tell me to shut up? Lol. I think you're the one that needs to shut your mouth. No one here likes you, so just gtfo.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Cloro said:


> We weren't having a Bible debate, we were discussing the frequency of earthquakes. And you tell me to shut up? Lol. I think you're the one that needs to shut your mouth. No one here likes you, so just gtfo.


 
I can actually list the people on my friendslist, some I have on MSN and actually speak to _daily_.

Noone likes you, its a fact, you think that by trying to hit off someone people dislike that you're cool and somehow everyone will like you. They don't.
So why don't you shut up being an ******* to everyone and find something better to fill your time with. Like getting a life or a job.


----------



## Josh (Mar 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Cloro, Why don't you stfu, for once.
> 
> @ Josh : I really don't remember the bible saying that. I know the Mayan Calender says next year we're all buggered and they THINK that the poles are soon to shift. But I don't think that comparing the events in Japan to something religeous is worth doing. Everyone knows Japan suffers earthquakes (Up to 5 a day) given their in 'the ring of fire' as it's known, hence they're the best prepared country for Earthquakes in the world.
> 
> ...


 I'm wasn't actually debating at first. I didn't say like "The bible says there's earthquake, that means the world will end. The earthquakes have been increasing so it has been coming close". I just said 5 simple words which people shouldn't have taken offence of or start thinking I'm a typical Christian, Anyway, After I did say I felt sad and upset for Japan and I really do. I've seen the pictures and it's ****ing scary. But if anyone else wants to say to me stop debating shut the **** up you're just making it worse (Not aimed at you Sanji).


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 11, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> And really, save your prayers, if you want to help pick up the phone and make a donation. If you can't donate then contact your local government authorities and make sure they're doing all they can to help with the situation. Good thoughts won't rebuild houses or dig bodies out of the rubble.


 
Me and my parents have already donated some money and some spare/never worn clothes to the nearest aid group thing (My dad drove some stuff down after I got back from school.). But seriously, there was a girl in year 7 at my school crying because her brother's in Japan currently, I know this because I'm her bullying mentor and she was really upset and worried.


----------



## Josh (Mar 11, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> Me and my parents have already donated some money and some spare/never worn clothes to the nearest aid group thing. But seriously, there was a girl in year 7 at my school crying because her brother's in Japan currently, I know this because I'm her bullying mentor and she was really upset and worried.


 That must be a piss take. Hopefully her brother's on the other side of Japan. My Dad just came back from Taiwan a few days ago and now the flood is going to reach there soon, lucky. Although he's going with my brother again in April so that's going to be scary if they still go, and hearing that there's a flood/earthquake there.

Also look at this picture, Looks like Japan has disappeared:


Spoiler


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 11, 2011)

Saw some more footage of the subsequent tsunami, that didn't look like water, it looked like some kind of chemical sludge...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been watching it all day and been in bits... Poor Japan.. ( No sarcasm meant)

I wish I could donate. But we barely have enough money to feed ourselves


----------



## Cloro (Mar 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I can actually list the people on my friendslist, some I have on MSN and actually speak to _daily_.
> 
> Noone likes you, its a fact, you think that by trying to hit off someone people dislike that you're cool and somehow everyone will like you. They don't.
> So why don't you shut up being an ******* to everyone and find something better to fill your time with. Like getting a life or a job.



Lol, I do have a job. And, OMG! You have people on your frist list that you talk to DAILY! You are so special! Congratulations!


----------



## Josh (Mar 11, 2011)

Cloro said:


> Lol, I do have a job. And, OMG! You have people on your frist list that you talk to DAILY! You are so special! Congratulations!


 
This make sense no?


----------



## PoxyLemon (Mar 11, 2011)

This is so horrible, I soooooooooo hope Japan will be okay


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Cloro said:


> Lol, I do have a job. And, OMG! You have people on your frist list that you talk to DAILY! You are so special! Congratulations!


 
Lol 'Frist list'? 

And cleaning out the toilets at McDonalds isn't a job. I mean a PROPER job.
And I have people on here who like me (Which rips you're only point against me apart) and irl, I don't have so many people hating me I feel I must go online to try and make people feel bad and leave forum sites (Unlike what you are doing.)


----------



## Cloro (Mar 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Lol 'Frist list'?
> 
> And cleaning out the toilets at McDonalds isn't a job. I mean a PROPER job.
> And I have people on here who like me (Which rips you're only point against me apart) and irl, I don't have so many people hating me I feel I must go online to try and make people feel bad and leave forum sites (Unlike what you are doing.)



I don't clean out toilets, I work at a grocery store. And by the way, how is cleaning out toilets not a real job? Someone has to do it. You're an arrogant ******* that needs to get the **** off this site.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Cloro said:


> I don't clean out toilets, I work at a grocery store. And by the way, how is cleaning out toilets not a real job? Someone has to do it. You're an arrogant ******* that needs to get the **** off this site.


 
Lolololol. Grocery Store? Doing what? Shelf stacking.

A real job to me is one where you actually do something people want to do. Like where I managed a shop or where I worked in Germany for €800+ a month. 
I'm not denying someone has to do it. But it's not a job you'd boast about now is it?

It's funny how you think people agree with you, when ALOT of people do not.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 11, 2011)

God damn it people, stop fighting. We're suppose to be talking about the Huge 8.9 Magnitude in Japan, the 23 foot Tsunami, and how we feel sorry for them. 
To this thread,
I pray for you people who already got hit, hope they'll be okay.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Elliot said:


> God damn it people, stop fighting. We're suppose to be talking about the Huge 8.9 Magnitude in Japan, the 23 foot Tsunami, and how we feel sorry for them.
> To this thread,
> I pray for you people who already got hit, hope they'll be okay.


 
I know. I did originally post that before Cloro got mad.

and Yea, I heard it was 32foot o o


----------



## PoxyLemon (Mar 11, 2011)

Excuse me but who the hell are you, don't come on some forum and act hard just because you think you're better than us. I'll tell you one thing for sure I'm better than by far, hell me penis has more skill than you so just stop your goddamn moaning and grow a pair.


----------



## Cloro (Mar 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Lolololol. Grocery Store? Doing what? Shelf stacking.
> 
> A real job to me is one where you actually do something people want to do. Like where I managed a shop or where I worked in Germany for €800+ a month.
> I'm not denying someone has to do it. But it's not a job you'd boast about now is it?
> ...



I'm making money, how is that not a real job!? You're one ****ed up mother ****er. You need to get that pole out of your ass and stop acting so ****ing arrogant. I don't give a ****ing **** how much you money you made, a job is a job. I'm sure a lot of people will agree with me on that. Now **** off you *****y whore.


----------



## Cloro (Mar 11, 2011)

Guys, 70% of people in the world don't have a real job. They're just pretending to. Only people like our godly Aeri have a REAL job. Let us all bow down to her.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Cloro said:


> I'm making money, how is that not a real job!? You're one ****ed up mother ****er. You need to get that pole out of your ass and stop acting so ****ing arrogant. I don't give a ****ing **** how much you money you made, a job is a job. I'm sure a lot of people will agree with me on that. Now **** off you *****y whore.


 
Ahhh...The sound of someone getting mad and rage quiting. 
Funny thing is I've not needed to swear much and you're cursing like mad to get your point across?
And see how people are telling YOU to shut up more than me? I think you need to follow your own advice.


Back on subject.
Anyone seen some of the inner city clips? It's amazing to see those buildings just shake, if it hit England our buildings would crumble.


----------



## Cloro (Mar 11, 2011)

HARD R said:


> Excuse me but who the hell are you, don't come on some forum and act hard just because you think you're better than us. I'll tell you one thing for sure I'm better than by far, hell me penis has more skill than you so just stop your goddamn moaning and grow a pair.



I'm not sure who you're referring too, but I'm defiantly not saying that I'm better than anyone, because I'm not. Aeri seems to think that she's better than everyone though. She has a REAL job, everyone else has a fake one.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Cloro said:


> I'm not sure who you're referring too, but I'm defiantly not saying that I'm better than anyone, because I'm not. Aeri seems to think that she's better than everyone though. She has a REAL job, everyone else has a fake one.


 
Still laughing.

You think by using OLD problems in your point that you're more correct? I think you need to not only wake up but READ (like my profile?) I am a guy, idiot.

BTW- He was refering to you.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Mar 11, 2011)

Cloro said:


> I'm not sure who you're referring too, but I'm defiantly not saying that I'm better than anyone, because I'm not. Aeri seems to think that she's better than everyone though. She has a REAL job, everyone else has a fake one.


News flash artard, Aeri is a guy, he is one of my closest friends so stfu and stop think you are good because frankly, you're not seeming as you are getting mad over a little trolling


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

HARD R said:


> News flash artard, Aeri is a guy, he is one of my closest friends so stfu and stop think you are good because frankly, you're not seeming as you are getting mad over a little trolling


 
It ain't trolling.

Trolling would suggest it isn't real.

ANYWAY lets stop listening to Cloro now as he's likely to get this thread banned :l


----------



## PoxyLemon (Mar 11, 2011)

Same


----------



## Cloro (Mar 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Still laughing.
> 
> You think by using OLD problems in your point that you're more correct? I think you need to not only wake up but READ (like my profile?) I am a guy, idiot.
> 
> BTW- He was refering to you.



Yeah, read your profile, I still think you're a girl though, or a really feminine guy, based on how pissy you're acting.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Cloro said:


> Yeah, read your profile, I still think you're a girl though, or a really feminine guy, based on how pissy you're acting.


 
ehh.. Funny thing is I am not pissy right now. You are (Check back at your RAGE post earlier). and a Feminine guy, it's a documented fact by friends and at least I'm comfortable in that fact, now how about you shut up and stop *****ing on this thread? You've probably made it ban worthy because you think you're so cool.

Back to what I said.

Japan will come out of this with one hell of a flaming sword I bet. In a year people there will be like "What Tsunami?" because they'd of dealt with the problems it has caused. 

I heard 2 trains have gone missing and 1000+ people. 200-300 people found dead already.


----------



## Cloro (Mar 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> ehh.. Funny thing is I am not pissy right now. You are (Check back at your RAGE post earlier). and a Feminine guy, it's a documented fact by friends and at least I'm comfortable in that fact, now how about you shut up and stop *****ing on this thread? You've probably made it ban worthy because you think you're so cool.



I think IM COOL? You're the one boasting that you have a real job, and any other job isn't a "real" one.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Cloro said:


> I think IM COOL? You're the one boasting that you have a real job, and any other job isn't a "real" one.


 
Non. I said I *HAD* a real job. I said I am currently in college. 
You have terrible reading skills...


----------



## Brad (Mar 11, 2011)

I live on the west coast. Like, the beach is a mile away from my house. When I saw the story on the web last night I thought nothing of it. Until I woke up this morning to Tsunami warnings. It was very terrifying for me because the last time this happened I was young so I can barley remember it. After seeing Japan, it didn't help me much either. Thanks "Good Day Oregon". After heading up to the hills my family and I waited there for at least an hour and a half. Apparently by the time the wave got here it was very, very small. Talkin' three feet here people. There was no damage. School was closed *Yay*, and we're all just a little shaken. My little brother still won't take off his coat because he thinks another wave is coming. I just hope Japan will make it through this.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 11, 2011)

There's really no use in me saying "stop fighting, dammit" is there?

This is terrible news... Man, i don't know what to say, i hope Japan recovers from this.


----------



## Cloro (Mar 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Non. I said I *HAD* a real job. I said I am currently in college.
> You have terrible reading skills...



You were still boasting and acting like you were better than everyone.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> There's really no use in me saying "stop fighting, dammit" is there?
> 
> This is terrible news... Man, i don't know what to say, i hope Japan recovers from this.


 
This is JAPAN we're talking about. Not only do they go through this alot they are the best prepared in the world for this stuff.
I think they'll be back to 'normal' within a year.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Cloro said:


> You were still boasting and acting like you were better than everyone.


 
No you interpretated it like that. 
I don't think I am better than everyone else. I just stated I have had better JOBS than some people. 

Now drop it or are you really to petty to let this subject get back on topic?


----------



## Callie (Mar 11, 2011)

We talked about this science class a little bit. It was sick, some guy was filming people running as the quake was happening, and some people in my class were LAUGHING. Admittedly, the way they ran was a tad funny, but still, they were running to save their lives, it was no laughing matter. I feel terrible for these people, and I truly hope everyone will be okay. I have a friend who has relatives in Japan, I hope they're okay.


----------



## Cloro (Mar 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> No you interpretated it like that.
> I don't think I am better than everyone else. I just stated I have had better JOBS than some people.
> 
> Now drop it or are you really to petty to let this subject get back on topic?



Actually, no. You said that you had a proper job and everyone else didn't.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Mar 11, 2011)

Actually he was acting like he was better than you not everyone else and to be honest he is.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Now drop it or are you really to petty to let this subject get back on topic?



To be honest, you're also preventing this topic from getting back on-topic by replying to him, so just... stop replying.


----------



## Callie (Mar 11, 2011)

IF YOU GUYS STOP POSTING, THE FIGHT WILL END! Can someone be the bigger person and walk away please? This is a really immature way to treat such a serious thread.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> To be honest, you're also preventing this topic from getting back on-topic by replying to him, so just... stop replying.


 
I am now tbh xD. It's kind of boring me how easily wound up he is.

But yea. I also heard they'll have aftershocks for maybe upto a year, so it might take them awhile


----------



## Brad (Mar 11, 2011)

Its so horrible.


----------



## Cloro (Mar 11, 2011)

HARD R said:


> Actually he was acting like he was better than you not everyone else and to be honest he is.



He/She is a ****ing weaboo ******. I don't like gay ass anime like she does. You must be butt ****ing her or something. Probably another ******, based on your avatar and that dumb ass signature of yours.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Brad said:


> Its so horrible.


 
It's the last thing Japan needs...Given their Economy..

However, it might help given ALL the builders they'll need to rebuild the cities and such.


----------



## Cloro (Mar 11, 2011)

mt

/fit


----------



## Cloro (Mar 11, 2011)

Me:-
Psychotic: Probably
Troll: Yup.
Bltchy: Yes.
Arrogant: Yes
Spoilt: Meh...
Ready to fight back: Hell yea
Immature: You'd think so
Better than you: Most definatly.
Care about you: Only if you care about me
Give a damn if you hate me: Not by a long shot

For You:-
Got a problem?: Go cry to mummy, Idgaf.
Got rage or a chip on your shoulder about me?: Grow up.
Think you're smart?: You ain't.
Think I'm an idiot: I'm the one succeeding, you're stuck behind a computer. Who's the idiot now?
Think you're life is hard?: Grow up even more, life isn't fair.
Want me to be nice?: Its earnt, not given.
*Make long paragraphs on how I am lesser than you*: I will laugh hard at how desperate you are.



LOL. Isn't that kind of what you just did here in this profile thing?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> http://www.oregonlive.com/today/ind...d_in_hawaii_as_islands_wait_for_big_wave.html
> http://www.weather.gov/ptwc/
> Doesn't necessarily look like the US will take that much damage, but that Tsunami is gonna cause lots of damage elsewhere. :/


 
Any country within or AROUND 'the ring of fire' has a Tsunami warning, including Mexico.


----------



## Cloro (Mar 11, 2011)

There is a nuclear power plant that is about to blow up there.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Cloro said:


> There is a nuclear power plant that is about to blow up there.


 
I know the PM of Japan has sent an emergency team into 'secure' it to make sure it doesn't. It's to do with the cooling tank going kaput after the tsunami.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 11, 2011)

Chimera said:


> I feel really sorry for Japan. I hope they're okay. (And keep Nintendo safe)


 
Oh my god, in school I said "WAIT IS NINTENDO HEADQUARTERS OKAY" and even the teacher laughed.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Oh my god, in school I said "WAIT IS NINTENDO HEADQUARTERS OKAY" and even the teacher laughed.


 
HOLY **** I NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT
-worries-


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> HOLY **** I NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT
> -worries-


 
*puts hands on shoulders*
It's okay, Shigeru knew about it and brought extra 1ups.

You know what's really horrible?

Some super religious kid in my school said "Ha, they deserved it, the little Godless sinners!".
I don't know what he meant, but he got in serious trouble.
The sick little prick, who does that?

I truly feel sad about this, good thing Washington's either going to get a little mini-tsunami or not at all.
I wish I could donate.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> *puts hands on shoulders*
> It's okay, Shigeru knew about it and brought extra 1ups.
> 
> You know what's really horrible?
> ...


 
I ain't gunna lie.

I would've slammed his head into the desk and reminded him (More like shout at him with a ton of curse words) that Japan is the coolest country ever and they don't need to praise a god due to that


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I ain't gunna lie.
> 
> I would've slammed his head into the desk and reminded him (More like shout at him with a ton of curse words) that Japan is the coolest country ever and they don't need to praise a god due to that


 
He once yelled out loud at the science teacher.
Cookies to who guesses correctly why.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> He once yelled out loud at the science teacher.
> Cookies to who guesses correctly why.


 
"YOU'RE A GODLESS HEATHEN AND YOU NEED TO BE BURNT AT THE STEAK FOR YOUR SCIENCE WHICH PROOVES GOD WRONG!"

I'm betting...Big bang theory.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> "YOU'RE A GODLESS HEATHEN AND YOU NEED TO BE BURNT AT THE STEAK FOR YOUR SCIENCE WHICH PROOVES GOD WRONG!"
> 
> I'm betting...Big bang theory.


 
Wrong.
But half cookie, for such a good guess.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Wrong.
> But half cookie, for such a good guess.


 
Thankies -eats it quickly-


----------



## Cloro (Mar 11, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Wrong.
> But half cookie, for such a good guess.



Evolution?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Cloro said:


> Evolution?


 
.......Damn I never thought about Evolution.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 11, 2011)

Cloro said:


> Evolution?


 
Lol, 10 million cookies for you.

Don't forget he raeg'd about Pokemon and evolution.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Lol, 10 million cookies for you.
> 
> Don't forget he raeg'd about Pokemon and evolution.


 
Lol'd

NOOK. you should check out my store :c


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 11, 2011)

Look, I'd love to debate theology as much as the next guy, but on TBT, it just turns into an ignorance fest *on both sides* about how neither side is right. Josh and I have our theories and Cloro and everyone else has theirs as well. However, this thread isn't about religion. It's about the fact that Japan, Hawaii, California, and some other places are getting hit by this tsunami/earthquake. Only on TBT, could something like this spawn a religious hate-fest.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Look, I'd love to debate theology as much as the next guy, but on TBT, it just turns into an ignorance fest *on both sides* about how neither side is right. Josh and I have our theories and Cloro and everyone else has theirs as well. However, this thread isn't about religion. It's about the fact that Japan, Hawaii, California, and some other places are getting hit by this tsunami/earthquake. Only on TBT, could something like this spawn a religious hate-fest.


 
If you read It was only Cloro *****ing (To create a fight).


----------



## Cloro (Mar 11, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Look, I'd love to debate theology as much as the next guy, but on TBT, it just turns into an ignorance fest *on both sides* about how neither side is right. Josh and I have our theories and Cloro and everyone else has theirs as well. However, this thread isn't about religion. It's about the fact that Japan, Hawaii, California, and some other places are getting hit by this tsunami/earthquake. Only on TBT, could something like this spawn a religious hate-fest.



Who's debating theology?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 11, 2011)

Everyone in Japan, as well as those who aren't in Japan but were affected by this disaster are in my thoughts. I actually donated ten bucks for Japan via Red Cross. If I had more money, I would have donated more, but at least it's something. Now, what pisses me off to no end is the idiots in the world who take tragedies such as this and twist them into some big joke. It's sick. I honestly hope the people who have been doing this all day go to hell. 

Rant aside, here in Central California (in my town, anyway, not sure about others) we felt a small tremor which lasted ten seconds at the most. I was actually half-asleep when it occurred and when right back to sleep after it happened. I thought it was just a train passing by, but then I remembered I don't live near train tracks anymore... |D

As far as I'm aware, the worst damage (here in California) was done to the Santa Cruz harbor. News reported at least 15 million dollars in damages. I don't believe there were any injuries or deaths there. 

Again, my heart goes out to those affected by this disaster, and I will be praying for Japan to make a speedy recovery.


----------



## Iober (Mar 11, 2011)

That earthquake was terrible, I'm hoping that they have a speedy and painless recovery over there. Not much else I can do except hope for the best.


----------



## Cloro (Mar 12, 2011)

Another 6.8 earthquake just happened almost exactly where the first one did. OMG.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 12, 2011)

Actually, that was five hours ago. That, as well as the 7.1 occurred in the same area as each other.


----------



## Niya (Mar 12, 2011)

I never really believed in the whole "end of the world" fiasco, but now I'm starting to waver in between. But whatever happens, happens. If it ends, there's no trying to fight it. If it doesn't, then, yay. But I heard somewhere they got the year wrong.

But, back on topic: I hope Japan can get up and dust themselves off quickly. I pray for the families that lost loved ones and the ones who didn't. Natural disasters are just...disasters.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 12, 2011)

Poor Japan! D: Natural disasters are so horrifying... =(

I feel really bad for my Japanese teacher (who's from Japan), I hope her loved ones are okay!


----------



## Trundle (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you guys for stopping the fighting.

Man, this Earthquake shows how strong water really is. That tsunami just wrecked through the houses as if they were cups. (Yes, bad example.)


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Aftershocks.
And now the powerplant has blown. Though the reactor is fine

for now....


----------



## Nic (Mar 12, 2011)

I feel bad for these innocent people but life has to continue its cycle.  They'll * EVENTUALLY* will go back to daily life as like the other countries that have been affected.  I did however donate a couple of dollars to the Red Cross with the money I had in my bank account.  Hopefully soon they will continue daily life but looking at it the damage they have taken, it may be a couple years.
--
What parts of Japan were effected?  I'm assuming most of all Japan was hurt, that is what the media is saying.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 12, 2011)

Serebii said:
			
		

> In The Life Department
> 
> Note About Japan
> 
> Currently, as I am sure many of you are aware, Japan is facing the aftermath of the earthquake and the tsunami which hit the north-eastern part of Japan centred around the city of Sendai. While Sendai was hit by the resultant tsunami, the epicentre was far from Tokyo and Kyoto, the bases of Nintendo and GameFreak. Nintendo have confirmed that their Japanese staff are all well and there was no structural damage to their buildings. There are currently various rumours going around that the creator of Satoshi Tajiri has passed. This is just mere false rumour so it's best to ignore it. We'll keep you aprised of any developments relating to Pok?mon including whether or not episodes or the upcoming Typing DS game will be delayed so keep your eyes upon the site



Also, this topic (the earthquake and the subsequent tsunami) has become 'popular' among my friends, most of which are now grouping together and raising money to donate to aid groups. Me and two of my friends are now going to do a bake sale at school, which should raise lots of money (The teachers at my school like bake sales, a lot.)so are any of you guys gonna raise money?


----------



## Josh (Mar 12, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> Also, this topic (the earthquake and the subsequent tsunami) has become 'popular' among my friends, most of which are now grouping together and raising money to donate to aid groups. Me and two of my friends are now going to do a bake sale at school, which should raise lots of money (The teachers at my school like bake sales, a lot.)so are any of you guys gonna raise money?


 
Oh dang I didn't think about Nintendo HQ, Which if they get hit means that next week's Pokemon episode will be cancelled and it's one I've been looking forward to for ages (Team Rocket vs. Team Plasma Part 1).

Anyway, Hope I didn't sound as ignorant as Soulja Boy. On the news this morning I saw like 10-15 children on a boat with one adult, Probably all of their parents died and she had to look after them. Pretty sad that children will lose their parents, I couldn't imagine that... :/


----------



## M.M. (Mar 13, 2011)

America....



Spoiler


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 13, 2011)

Apparently there was a volcanic eruption?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 13, 2011)

M.M. said:


> America....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Damn, can't those guys forget the past? They're happy that other humans have died, even more than those killed during the attack on Pearl Harbour, seriously if these guys were suddenly to be killed in an earthquake or tsunami would the Japanese act like these people are? No, they wouldn't.


----------



## Iober (Mar 13, 2011)

M.M. said:


> America....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Thats just sick. I understand the pain some people may remember from that but I think dropping two atomic bombs on them was plenty of "payback".

Not that I agree with the dropping of those bombs, just saying.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 13, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> Damn, can't those guys forget the past? They're happy that other humans have died, even more than those killed during the attack on Pearl Harbour, seriously if these guys were suddenly to be killed in an earthquake or tsunami would the Japanese act like these people are? No, they wouldn't.


 
You can't say that. How do you know they wouldn't? 
Regardless, some people are truly just rednecks stuck in the Confederate mode.


----------



## Callie (Mar 13, 2011)

M.M. said:


> America....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
*jaw drop*
Oh my. This, this is horrible. "Go tsunami go"????????? Who the hell would wish that on ANYONE, regardless of history? This makes me so sick, I can barely put it into words. And I agree with Iober, the two bombs were way more than enough payback. I don't really agree with the bombs either, but that's besides the point. 

This, just, I, I don't know. ****ing horrible is all I can really say.


----------



## FallChild (Mar 13, 2011)

What. The Hell. Is. Wrong. With these people. They're talking about PAYBACK, while people are ****ing DYING. I am disappointed in these people.

Also, my mom's side of the family lives in Tokyo. They're fine, but it was a big shock. I pray for those who were hit.


----------



## williamd (Mar 13, 2011)

No one gives a damn about payback.Or no one SHOULD.Pearl Harbor was a long time ago and some people need to get over it.


----------



## Josh (Mar 13, 2011)

They're stupid overall, Don't they know that was 70 years ago? I doubt anyone who actually was involved in the pearl harbour from Japan are even still alive and they're cheering, dancing and clapping that all the people in Japan should die when none of them were even actually involved in the pearl harbour. Well, they're not sick, they're just stupid.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 13, 2011)

What a buncha *******s.

@The Doctor: Unfortunately, some probably would..


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 13, 2011)

My God, you people are brain dead. >:/


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 13, 2011)

williamd said:


> No one gives a damn about payback.Or no one SHOULD.Pearl Harbor was a long time ago and some people need to get over it.


 
We shouldn't forget it, though. We should just move past it.


----------



## Iober (Mar 13, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> My God, you people are brain dead. >:/


 
What


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 13, 2011)

M.M. said:


> America....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I feel ashamed to be apart of the same race as them. 

Human race, by the way, for those of you that are idiots.


----------



## Monstarrx (Mar 13, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I nearly cried.
> 
> I will still move there. Idc how many natural disasters it has. Tokyo rules to much <3


 
*facepalm*


----------



## M.M. (Mar 13, 2011)

There are reports that another 10 foot high tsunami is heading for northern Japan.


----------



## Iober (Mar 14, 2011)

Hope my 25 dollar donation goes to good use. Would of donated more but thats all I have at the moment, rest is in the bank


----------



## Callie (Mar 14, 2011)

My science teacher says the school will definitely be doing something to help.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 14, 2011)

With the 'THIS IS FOR PEARL HARBOUR' bull****. Surely Hiroshima + Nagaski was 'for pearl harbour', Idiots.

I think its replusive that MAINLY Americans are quick to jump on a bandwagon and make fun of the Japanese, yet whenever there's a natural disaster the Japanese are one of the FIRST nations to jump to others aid. Hell they jumped right in to help in New Orleans and this is how you Americans repay their constant kindness? They also support your gaming industry and most other industries. 

I know YOU lot here (at least I hope so) are not to blame, but it pisses me off SO bad that a country which has forgotten the past and done everything it can for America regardless has this thrown in their faces. It's 'cuz of things like this that you Americans get such a bad reputation.


----------



## Iober (Mar 14, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> With the 'THIS IS FOR PEARL HARBOUR' bull****. Surely Hiroshima + Nagaski was 'for pearl harbour', Idiots.
> 
> I think its replusive that MAINLY Americans are quick to jump on a bandwagon and make fun of the Japanese, yet whenever there's a natural disaster the Japanese are one of the FIRST nations to jump to others aid. Hell they jumped right in to help in New Orleans and this is how you Americans repay their constant kindness? They also support your gaming industry and most other industries.
> 
> I know YOU lot here (at least I hope so) are not to blame, but it pisses me off SO bad that a country which has forgotten the past and done everything it can for America regardless has this thrown in their faces. It's 'cuz of things like this that you Americans get such a bad reputation.


 
I agree, but there are very many good and kind Americans to you know.  Those posts aren't the opinion of the entire nation nor the government.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 14, 2011)

Iober said:


> I agree, but there are very many good and kind Americans to you know.  Those posts aren't the opinion of the entire nation nor the government.


 
You do relise if it was I'd use my divine powers and make that wave crash on America.


----------



## Iober (Mar 14, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> You do relise if it was I'd use my divine powers and make that wave crash on America.


 
Well, whatever. Everyone has their opinions I guess.

I don't want this to go off topic and turn into an America related thread, this is about the destruction laid upon Japan.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 14, 2011)

Iober said:


> Well, whatever. Everyone has their opinions I guess.
> 
> I don't want this to go off topic and turn into an America related thread, this is about the destruction laid upon Japan.


 
Tbh I had planned that Tsunami for Korea 'cuz of all the evil doings going on down there...
But I got drunk and sorta missed


----------



## Iober (Mar 14, 2011)

So how many of you guys actually donated?

Even one dollar helps


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 14, 2011)

Iober said:


> So how many of you guys actually donated?
> 
> Even one dollar helps


 
Unfortunatly I barely have enough money to get to College each day. Let alone donate to Japan.

Though I wish I could


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 14, 2011)

As a mod:Ow... my head... so much anger in this thread so much anger and ignorance in every direction...

something from this page, there are 2 Korea's... only one is bad, the other is a democracy, doing pretty well, known for Starcraft tournaments.

let's see the bible thing, I doubt one earthquake counts as the end of days (though until I saw a debate come up I thought you were joking...), and speaking of the end of days, the Mayan calendar says nothing about it being the end of the world... just the end of the calendar.  It is like thinking the end of the world is after December... cause the calendar ends.

What is with some of you being rude anyway... a debate needn't have been started.  Actually Jason had a nice post back there at the beginning.

... I can't keep reading this, stopped page 7ish.  Aeri, Cloro, both of you need to stop being stubborn pricks.  You both think you need the last word, but it just makes both of you look like, quite frankly, 7 year olds.  I don't know what to say, you bicker like siblings trying to get on each others nerves.  Why must you do that?  When neither of you choose to leave the argument when it is going no where, neither of you is the better man.  

WHY?! And of all places why here in this particular thread.

On topic:  It is a horrible disaster most of us will probably be lucky enough not to experience.  Giving in their time of need is a noble thing, and I respect anyone who does.  By pulling others up we all rise as a species.

Be thankful you aren't in it, but know that if you ever find yourself in such a disaster there are people who will help.


----------



## Mino (Mar 15, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> You do relise if it was I'd use my divine powers and make that wave crash on America.


 
And kill a lot of nice people living on the coast.  Not to mention a lot of misguided, but innocent people, too.

So for someone who is lamenting the ignorance and viciousness of an entire nation, this comment seems rather unbecoming.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 15, 2011)

Trevor said:


> And kill a lot of nice people living on the coast.  Not to mention a lot of misguided, but innocent people, too.
> 
> So for someone who is lamenting the ignorance and viciousness of an entire nation, this comment seems rather unbecoming.


 
Life is just?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 15, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Life is just?


 
That's not just at all. You cannot stop violence with more violence. I know it sounds rather hippie-esque, but it's true. You'd just continue the violence. You sound like a deranged dictator who thinks that a certain group of people are causing tons of grief for everyone. "Americans" is a generic term that describes the people that live in America. It's not the race. There are Hispanics, Chinese, Italians, Germans, etc. You really cannot destroy "Americans" because there really isn't such a thing. You also sound like one of those idiotic grade school teachers that thinks because one or two kids causes trouble, the entire class should pay for their mistakes. Your comments aren't of sound-mind. And in reality, you're saying exactly what those "Pearl Harbor Activists" are saying.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 15, 2011)

I heard that there was a volcano too. Is this true?


----------



## Ricano (Mar 15, 2011)

Trundle said:


> I heard that there was a volcano too. Is this true?


 
That it might trigger Mt. Fuji, yes.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, there was a volcanic eruption :/


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 15, 2011)

Poor Japan can't get a break! D: My heart goes out to those who've died/have had family members die. This is just awful.


----------



## Wish (Mar 15, 2011)

People still holding grudges against Japan for Pearl Harbor. *Facepalm*
Everyone should view this video.
1 million views = 600 dollars to Japan.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cciUXpITsu0&feature=feedu


----------



## Callie (Mar 15, 2011)

Soul said:


> People still holding grudges against Japan for Pearl Harbor. *Facepalm*
> Everyone should view this video.
> 1 million views = 600 dollars to Japan.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cciUXpITsu0&feature=feedu


 
That's such a good idea. I'm sending this to everyone I know.


----------



## Mino (Mar 15, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Life is just?


 
That's... totally irrelevant?


----------



## Princess (Mar 16, 2011)

Just horrible. ):

Hoping everyone affected by this finds peace soon. Rest in peace to those that have unfortunately perished.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 16, 2011)

AT LAST.

Facebook announces it will report anyone who makes a Japan Tsunami/crisis related joke to the Police. (But only if the joke is reported by a member).

Also I saw this SICKENING video of some girl praising God for doing this to Japan since she had 'prayed for Atheists to believe in him' and this is his way of doing it. She acted SO happy. Kinda pisses me off that the main focal point of the Christian faith is 'God loves ALL his children' yet 'All of those who don't believe go to hell and have bad things done to them'. Kinda fail logic imo


----------



## AVGanondorf (Mar 17, 2011)

On facebook, they started posting status's like, "If you 'like' this status, one dollar will go to Japan".  But why can't I like a status a million times, and then send a million dollars to Japan?    Would be awesome, though.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 17, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> AT LAST.
> 
> Facebook announces it will report anyone who makes a Japan Tsunami/crisis related joke to the Police. (But only if the joke is reported by a member).


 
Wow, no need to go that far.


----------



## Mino (Mar 17, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> AT LAST.
> 
> Facebook announces it will report anyone who makes a Japan Tsunami/crisis related joke to the Police. (But only if the joke is reported by a member).


 
I can find no evidence of that at all.  I very much doubt that is real for two reasons:
1. Facebook has enough reports to handle individually.
2. Making a tsunami joke is not illegal.  What business would the police have with someone's joke?


----------



## Morkie (Mar 17, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> AT LAST.
> 
> Facebook announces it will report anyone who makes a Japan Tsunami/crisis related joke to the Police. (But only if the joke is reported by a member).
> 
> Also I saw this SICKENING video of some girl praising God for doing this to Japan since she had 'prayed for Atheists to believe in him' and this is his way of doing it. She acted SO happy. Kinda pisses me off that the main focal point of the Christian faith is 'God loves ALL his children' yet 'All of those who don't believe go to hell and have bad things done to them'. Kinda fail logic imo


 
Report them to the police? 

Freedom of Speech


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 17, 2011)

Morkie said:


> Report them to the police?
> 
> Freedom of Speech


 
Racism. It's against the law.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 17, 2011)

Trevor said:


> I can find no evidence of that at all.  I very much doubt that is real for two reasons:
> 1. Facebook has enough reports to handle individually.
> 2. Making a tsunami joke is not illegal.  What business would the police have with someone's joke?


 
The Sun Newspaper.
Yesterdays.

Plus the Tsunami jokes are. It's racism given their jokes taking the piss out of the japanese because of their hardships. Tell me now this wouldn't happen if there'd been a SWAMP of jokes coming from all 4 corners when New Orleans was hit.


----------



## Josh (Mar 17, 2011)

Morkie said:


> Report them to the police?
> 
> Freedom of Speech


 
This, People write things dissing Christians, homosexuals, different races etc they don't really care since it's not hurting anyone psychically.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 17, 2011)

Josh said:


> This, People write things dissing Christians, homosexuals, different races etc they don't really care since it's not hurting anyone psychically.


 
Your family has just died, or maybe your friends in a huge natural disaster. You look online to see these jokes. 

Now tell me you wouldn't be offended.


----------



## Josh (Mar 17, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Your family has just died, or maybe your friends in a huge natural disaster. You look online to see these jokes.
> 
> Now tell me you wouldn't be offended.



Okay, obviously I would be offended. But they wouldn't get arrested for saying that, maybe at school but in the real world I doubt that since it's their freedom of speech. There's a lot of Michael Jackson disses online and when he died, people didn't take them down and people made more of them up and yet they've not been arrested.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 17, 2011)

Josh said:


> Okay, obviously I would be offended. But they wouldn't get arrested for saying that, maybe at school but in the real world I doubt that since it's their freedom of speech. There's a lot of Michael Jackson disses online and when he died, people didn't take them down and people made more of them up and yet they've not been arrested.


 
I swear some of you are idiots.

IF YOU OFFEND SOMEONE YOU CAN BE REPORTED FOR IT BY THE POLICE. It's basic knowledge. People are MASS COMPLAINING on Facebook about this problem hence Facebook has said "We're going to start involving the Police" in an attempt to curb it and put an end to it. 

God it's stupidly simple logic folks. Sorry to be blunt but it is.


----------



## Josh (Mar 17, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I swear some of you are idiots.
> 
> IF YOU OFFEND SOMEONE YOU CAN BE REPORTED FOR IT BY THE POLICE. It's basic knowledge. People are MASS COMPLAINING on Facebook about this problem hence Facebook has said "We're going to start involving the Police" in an attempt to curb it and put an end to it.
> 
> God it's stupidly simple logic folks. Sorry to be blunt but it is.



On the internet? For saying something like "Haha, The Japaneses are drowning!" the police are going to go to your house and arrest you for a day or two for joking around? Look at the forums: http://www.stormfront.org/forum/
Look how racist they are, Yet it's been up for like 5 years or so. They'll make fun of blacks, jews etc makes jokes about them, make fun of a black guy when he dies and yet they still haven't even been arrested. It's still freedom of speech, No one can stop you from saying something (Unless you know, You're in court or something).

If it's simple logic, please explain this.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 17, 2011)

Josh said:


> On the internet? For saying something like "Haha, The Japaneses are drowning!" the police are going to go to your house and arrest you for a day or two for joking around? Look at the forums: http://www.stormfront.org/forum/
> Look how racist they are, Yet it's been up for like 5 years or so. They'll make fun of blacks, jews etc makes jokes about them, make fun of a black guy when he dies and yet they still haven't even been arrested. It's still freedom of speech, No one can stop you from saying something (Unless you know, You're in court or something).
> 
> If it's simple logic, please explain this.


 
The website Admins have not cared about it and allowed it.

Facebook admins are not.

S-I-M-P-L-E.


----------



## Josh (Mar 17, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> The website Admins have not cared about it and allowed it.
> 
> Facebook admins are not.
> 
> S-I-M-P-L-E.


 
Facebook or not, I'm just saying it's pretty sad and unfair to be reported to the police for freedom of speech.


----------



## Mino (Mar 17, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Racism. It's against the law.


 
Two things:
No, it's really not.
A tsunami joke doesn't have to be racist.


----------



## Mino (Mar 17, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> The Sun Newspaper.
> Yesterdays.
> 
> Plus the Tsunami jokes are. It's racism given their jokes taking the piss out of the japanese because of their hardships. Tell me now this wouldn't happen if there'd been a SWAMP of jokes coming from all 4 corners when New Orleans was hit.


 
I can't find the article on the Sun's website, but not all articles are posted online.  Either way, this is in the UK, which obviously has different laws than my country.

Again, I'd say it's not necessarily racism.  Even if it was, plenty of people in the UK have made racist jokes on Facebook without repercussions.  Is there a law that only kicks in and says, "You can make racial jokes, but not if the race you're targeting has been hit with disaster."?  I doubt it.

There were plenty of jokes made about the hurricane in New Orleans, believe me.  No one is ever reported for making an off-color joke, though.

Also, tell me, did you purposefully choose the word "SWAMP"?  If you did, that's pretty clever given New Orleans is practically a swamp.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 17, 2011)

Trevor said:


> I can't find the article on the Sun's website, but not all articles are posted online.  Either way, this is in the UK, which obviously has different laws than my country.
> 
> Again, I'd say it's not necessarily racism.  Even if it was, plenty of people in the UK have made racist jokes on Facebook without repercussions.  Is there a law that only kicks in and says, "You can make racial jokes, but not if the race you're targeting has been hit with disaster."?  I doubt it.
> 
> ...


 
Y'know...I didn't originally. Upon reading back through I spotted it and tittered.


----------



## Mino (Mar 17, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Your family has just died, or maybe your friends in a huge natural disaster. You look online to see these jokes.
> 
> Now tell me you wouldn't be offended.


 
Of course you'd be offended, that's not the question.  That doesn't mean it's causing the person physical harm.  Plus, they could find plenty of incredibly racist websites any time of the year, tsunami or not.  I've often said this, but you don't really have an inalienable right to not be offended, especially when you're choosing to go to a place that may offend you, or be friends with people who make pretty ****ed-up jokes.


----------



## Mino (Mar 17, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I swear some of you are idiots.
> 
> IF YOU OFFEND SOMEONE YOU CAN BE REPORTED FOR IT BY THE POLICE. It's basic knowledge. People are MASS COMPLAINING on Facebook about this problem hence Facebook has said "We're going to start involving the Police" in an attempt to curb it and put an end to it.
> 
> God it's stupidly simple logic folks. Sorry to be blunt but it is.


 
I didn't know that I'm an idiot for not knowing a law that doesn't exist, exists.  :\  Again "you don't have an inalienable right to not be offended".  But, thanks for that lesson in nonexistent law.

My right to freedom of speech protected by the Constitution, and I'm certain some similar mechanism applies for UK citizens.  No one is going to get in trouble with the law for making insensitive or even racist jokes. True Facebook probably has the right to terminate or suspend the profiles of these people, but I don't believe for a second that the police will prosecute anyone for these jokes.


----------



## Mino (Mar 17, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> The website Admins have not cared about it and allowed it.
> 
> Facebook admins are not.
> 
> S-I-M-P-L-E.


 
Exactly.  But the police are not the guardians of good taste.  This is not a legal matter.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 17, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Exactly.  But the police are not the guardians of good taste.  This is not a legal matter.


 
If, say, one of these people broke into a Japanese family's house and beat them to a bloody pulp, then yes, it would be a legal matter. It would be assault & battery, and maybe some other things. However, slander is not against the law. Yea, I know, it sucks, but it's true.


----------



## Mino (Mar 17, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> If, say, one of these people broke into a Japanese family's house and beat them to a bloody pulp, then yes, it would be a legal matter. It would be assault & battery, and maybe some other things. However, slander is not against the law. Yea, I know, it sucks, but it's true.


 
These jokes don't qualify as slander, but yeah.


----------



## Josh (Mar 17, 2011)

Racism isn't really against the law, Making fun of blacks, Asians etc calling them the N word or the C word isn't illegal but it would be illegal if you say "Don't sit next to me you ____" and then beat the crap out of them or like the old days where they made separate toilets for different races so they wouldn't catch the blackness. So there's two types of racism, One making fun of different races and one that includes discrimination. 

I know that you love the Japanese people and want to live in Japan, But come on.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 17, 2011)

Josh said:


> Racism isn't really against the law, Making fun of blacks, Asians etc calling them the N word or the C word isn't illegal but it would be illegal if you say "Don't sit next to me you ____" and then beat the crap out of them or like the old days where they made separate toilets for different races so they wouldn't catch the blackness. So there's two types of racism, One making fun of different races and one that includes discrimination.
> 
> I know that you love the Japanese people and want to live in Japan, But come on.


 
Wtf. Of course you can be done for saying that ****. It's STILL discrimination. If you went out now and said it Police could arrest you (counting on the context).


----------



## Josh (Mar 17, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Wtf. Of course you can be done for saying that ****. It's STILL discrimination. If you went out now and said it Police could arrest you (counting on the context).


 
I thought you were talking about racism on facebook? Racism online is much different than in real life, trust me. The police wouldn't arrest you for being racist online, There's millions of racist crap online anyway, I'd understand that maybe they would irl but no one would talk about Japan nastily offline near police offers so really, I doubt no one would get arrested for cussing Japan.


----------



## Mino (Mar 18, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Wtf. Of course you can be done for saying that ****. It's STILL discrimination. If you went out now and said it Police could arrest you (counting on the context).


 
Really?  Again, that may be true in the UK, but I can assure you no one in the US is going to be arrested for saying something racist to someone else.  If they are harassing them despite being asked to stop, maybe.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 18, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Really?  Again, that may be true in the UK, but I can assure you no one in the US is going to be arrested for saying something racist to someone else.  If they are harassing them despite being asked to stop, maybe.


 
But then it's harassment. Aeri, in America, Racism isn't an illegal action. It is not against the law. It is, however, morally wrong, but the government doesn't always judge based on morals. I'm not saying that as an attack towards the current office, I'm just saying that most of the time, it's from a legal standpoint.


----------



## Nic (Mar 20, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I swear some of you are idiots.
> 
> IF YOU OFFEND SOMEONE YOU CAN BE REPORTED FOR IT BY THE POLICE. It's basic knowledge. People are MASS COMPLAINING on Facebook about this problem hence Facebook has said "We're going to start involving the Police" in an attempt to curb it and put an end to it.
> 
> God it's stupidly simple logic folks. Sorry to be blunt but it is.


 
You can't stop racism though, everybody is racist in one shape or another.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 21, 2011)

Nic said:


> You can't stop racism though, everybody is racist in one shape or another.


 
I guess..

Just kinda annoys me that Americans are the main group (or at least the main group I have seen) to do these jokes when Japan was one of the first countries to help with New Orleans.


----------



## Mino (Mar 21, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I guess..
> 
> Just kinda annoys me that Americans are the main group (or at least the main group I have seen) to do these jokes when Japan was one of the first countries to help with New Orleans.


 
Sampling bias.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 21, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Sampling bias.


 
Like I did just say. I've only REALLY seen it from Americans. I've seen english people sure. But mostly americans. (Plus media reports more americans)


----------



## Mino (Mar 21, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Like I did just say. I've only REALLY seen it from Americans. I've seen english people sure. But mostly americans. (Plus media reports more americans)


 
Take all of the English-speaking people (225 million or so in the US, 58 million in the UK) and then consider which country was actually attacked by the Japanese.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 21, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Take all of the English-speaking people (225 million or so in the US, 58 million in the UK) and then consider which country was actually attacked by the Japanese.


 
.................................
Is it bad that statement left me confused and unable to think of anything?


----------



## Mino (Mar 21, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> .................................
> Is it bad that statement left me confused and unable to think of anything?


 
I'm just saying it makes sense you'd see more quotes from Americans in general.

I'd just like to point out that your eagerness to constantly bemoan the ignorance of Americans is annoying.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 21, 2011)

Trevor said:


> I'm just saying it makes sense you'd see more quotes from Americans in general.
> 
> I'd just like to point out that your eagerness to constantly bemoan the ignorance of Americans is annoying.


 
I don't MEAN to. And usually it's me joking/being sarcastic. I just fail at telling people that B|


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 21, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Like I did just say. I've only REALLY seen it from Americans. I've seen english people sure. But mostly americans. (Plus media reports more americans)


 
I highly doubt Americans are the only people trashing the Japanese. Not saying that you said we're the only ones, but the reason the media popularizes the Americans' faults the most is because we've advertised ourselves as some sort of paradise-country where you can come and be whoever you want to be. We say it's a country of pride and honor and all that stuff that really isn't true, and when other countries find even the smallest example of Americans going against what they stand for, they use it as an opportunity to besmirch the American name. It's like when you're rivals with someone at something. The minute they screw up, no matter how small it is, you want to point it out and let everyone know how bad they are.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 22, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> I highly doubt Americans are the only people trashing the Japanese. Not saying that you said we're the only ones, but the reason the media popularizes the Americans' faults the most is because we've advertised ourselves as some sort of paradise-country where you can come and be whoever you want to be. We say it's a country of pride and honor and all that stuff that really isn't true, and when other countries find even the smallest example of Americans going against what they stand for, they use it as an opportunity to besmirch the American name. It's like when you're rivals with someone at something. The minute they screw up, no matter how small it is, you want to point it out and let everyone know how bad they are.


 
I think my tale on TBT is case in point no?


----------

